
Show HN: Coördinator, a visual interface for turning an SVG into XY coördinates - alizauf
https://spotify.github.io/coordinator/
======
alizauf
Creator here. A little background on why I made this and how it could be used
to add some whimsy to data visualizations:
[https://labs.spotify.com/2018/03/02/introducing-
coordinator-...](https://labs.spotify.com/2018/03/02/introducing-coordinator-
a-new-open-source-project-made-at-spotify-to-inject-some-whimsy-into-data-
visualizations/)

------
ktpsns
The title of this entry at both Hacker News and the actual website is very
misleading.

For me as a scientist "XY coordinates" most likely means cartesian
coordinates. In SVG (like virtually any other graphics file format),
coordinates are given in a cartesian coordinate system by default.

However, what is meant here is: "Turning an SVG into a dot matrix" or "Turning
SVG paths into a series of dots".

The purpose of the author is mainly to emphasize clarity of animations.

~~~
marshray
The algorithm, which generates a set of discrete XY coordinates, is the
interesting part of this page.

Changing the size and color of the dots yields no new information about the
operation of the algorithm. The dots are just a way to visualize the
coordinates on a plane.

~~~
ktpsns
This may be hair-splitting, but when I say dot I mean a mathematical point. Of
course it does not matter how we represent a zero-dimensional object in a
graphical scene (we need some kind of representation, obviously).

My point was the emphasis on "XY coordinates". It is just a suggestion to be
more precise here.

------
Froyoh
Ahh this hurts my eyes!

------
perilunar
This is really cool! Thanks.

